
Ask HN: Where else can I buy O’Reilly eBooks online? - extra_rice
I know it’s actually been a while, but I’ve only recently learned that they stopped selling eBooks online in favour of their subscription service. I do tend to prefer physical books over eBooks, but at the right price, I’d get both. I’m lucky to get access to all their contents for free through my current place of employment, but I hate using their mobile app (in both iOS and Android) to read anything, so I still find myself wanting to get a copy of their eBook so I can read them through another app.<p>I know Amazon Kindle, and Google Play Books have them. I prefer to get them through Google Play because there’s a good chance I’m allowed to download the eBook through them. I’m curious if there are other places that sell them at competitive prices. I checked InformIT but they don’t seem to carry them (at least not the books I’m currently looking for).
======
alwillis
Apple: [https://www.apple.com/apple-books/](https://www.apple.com/apple-
books/)

